# Found shotgun Leelanau City



## Timdog (May 15, 2001)

My sister found this laying next to road PM me to ID.


----------



## Travis Zenner (Dec 18, 2010)

I lost my shotGun after Duck hunting in Leelanau and havent seen it sence so if you could give me a call at 231-620-2432 and I will give you the informatinon on the gun and see if it is mine that would be great.

Thank you,
Travis Zenner


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Always good to see honest people.

You can also contact your local authorities. They can run the serial number to see if it has been entered as lost or stolen and may be able to identify the owner.......that said I hope it is your Travis.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I have heard of Lake Leelanau, which is a village as well as a lake, and Leland, but I have never heard of Leelanau City...

hope the gun belongs to the guy above...and thanks for your honesty!


----------



## Timdog (May 15, 2001)

I had been up all night fishing prior to posting:lol:. Anyway BINGO owner and gun will soon be together again.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

That is fantastic.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

You even had me looking at a map...LOL

Travis is a very, very lucky man...and you're a great person...!!


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

very good, well done that man.nice to see there are good people about.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Hats off to Timdog


----------



## Timdog (May 15, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words. I'll be sure to pass them on to my sister. She's the one who has been watching the papers and bulletin boards for the owner. Coming from a hunting and fishing family she knew it would mean alot to someone to get it back and she's very happy the owner was found. Kinda nice to have a story to tell with a happy ending for all during the holiday season. Now has anyone seen that 15lb walleye I lost? :lol:


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Good job Timdog. Great to see there are still some honest people around.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Timdog said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I'll be sure to pass them on to my sister. She's the one who has been watching the papers and bulletin boards for the owner. Coming from a hunting and fishing family she knew it would mean alot to someone to get it back and she's very happy the owner was found. Kinda nice to have a story to tell with a happy ending for all during the holiday season. Now has anyone seen that 15lb walleye I lost? :lol:


No on the 15# walleye......but some good karma should be heading your way that's for sure......So I hope you catch that big un this year....Mack


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

2PawsRiver said:


> Always good to see honest people.
> 
> You can also contact your local authorities. They can run the serial number to see if it has been entered as lost or stolen and may be able to identify the owner.......that said I hope it is your Travis.



It's even BETTER to have them as a friend...


You don't find very many like that man, there are a few here that know him - and I think they broke the mold when he came about.


NICE JOB TIM!!!










I haven't seen that big old walleye, but you can bet if I do - I'll be at your shoulder ready to give it the SWOOOOSH!! and shake your hand, you sure deserve it.
:fish2:

RAS


----------



## markopolo50 (Apr 6, 2008)

Great job Tim and your sister also. Everyone who has lost something and never got it back can imagine how it felt to the guy who got his gun back.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Well done. This has to be the best forum on this site. There's probably been about 10 returns in a few years but they make it worth it. 

Timdog, your 15lb is awaiting you. You've earned it.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Good folks right there.


----------

